# Do neocaridina shrimplets show color from birth?



## Pluke (Jun 17, 2017)

Title is my question. My tank has had a couple of RCS give birth at this point I think and the babies aren't showing much color. They're mostly clear with yellow/brown core. I only ask because I have sky blue and reds in one tank and I'm anxious to know whether I got mutts or not, lol. Only the reds have given birth this far, my only sky blue female is about two weeks pregnant. I have about an equal amount of red and blue males. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack's Aquatics (Aug 1, 2017)

My new born cherry shrimp dont show much color, but the females start to color up as they reach maturity. I cant speak to higher quality cherries though as mine are most sakura grade.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I only ever had sakura with a few fire reds, but generally they took a couple to a few weeks to really have solid coloring. They always had a translucent coloration though.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluke (Jun 17, 2017)

Jack's Aquatics said:


> My new born cherry shrimp dont show much color, but the females start to color up as they reach maturity. I cant speak to higher quality cherries though as mine are most sakura grade.


Thanks, mine are supposedly Sakura fire red. They look good. To my shock literally just now I found out I had two blue females and now they're both pregnant! Lol, one is in the picture the other was just off to the side.









Sorry for the weird sideways picture, you get the idea.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Shrimp are born clear and it takes them a while to start coloring up. It's specks at first, but gradually, the color goes across the shrimps body.


You should be able to tell the color (general idea) by the time they get specks and/or a hue to their body.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Pluke said:


> Thanks, mine are supposedly Sakura fire red. They look good. To my shock literally just now I found out I had two blue females and now they're both pregnant!




My sky blue velvet fry would have you think they were red shrimp. Some of the adults looks like they have a beginnings of the red stripe down their back, but it's not so big, just a pinkish tint to the very tops and on the head. It's kinda why I got blue velvets, their blue isn't as nice as dreams, but I've heard they throw some red and blue shrimp(both colors at the same time) which even if that can't breed true, it's still fun to look at.











And I just found a fully red juvenile of about 3-4 weeks old in my blue dream tank. My blue dream seem to take on their color sooner than my reds do.


----------

